# Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes used???



## bravo007 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hello friends plz guide me.

I have sify broadband connection (400MB Limit with 128kbps speed).
Yesterday i have downloaded about 100MBs of data from torrent(Client: BitComet)
and uploaded about 120MBs of data while downloading.

I was thinking that i have used only 100MBs of data but sify shows that 
i have used 250MBS of data. 

Is it correct??? Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes used??? 

How can i stop uploading the data while downloading from torrents???


----------



## Pathik (Jan 4, 2008)

*Re: Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes use*

Set an upload limit when downloading a torrent. Though that ll affect your ul/dl ratio.


----------



## kalpik (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes use*

EVERY ISP counts both upload and download.


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes use*



kalpik said:


> EVERY ISP counts both upload and download.



Nop MTNL Dont count Upload


----------



## victor_rambo (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes use*

Yes, sicfy does count download and upload as total data transferred.
I was using their crap broadband with mere 64 kbps plan and paid Rs. 500 per month!

now I pay Rs. 530 pm and get 256 kbps(actually I get only about 230 kbps) and 10 GB data transfer from exatt broadband!

sify broadband is real crap man!


----------



## zyberboy (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes use*

I think most of the isp's count upload/dload.
Limit ur upload speed in torrents...dont decrease too much it will affect ur d/l speed


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: Does sify adds total bytes downloaded and total bytes uploaded as total bytes use*

I also used this plan for four days out of which nearly two days were lost to me because of the cable operators' equipment bust. I never even downloaded anything grater than 40-50 mb. Still they showed my data usage as 400 mb and terminated my account and started messaging for renewal. This sify is the worst broadband(or one would say narrowband) and get out it as soon as possible. Otherwise you will get into real grief man. Take bsnl home 500. The speed nearly touches 2mb/ps.


----------

